# Honda trx90 cold blooded



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

Is there anything i can do my nieces rig seems to have to run a long time with the choke on, is okay once the heat is built up


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Increase the size of the pilot jet a size or two. This will allow a bit more fuel, especially at idle.


----------

